# tell me something ur fluff did today that made u smile or laugh :)



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Well dolce comes out of the kitchen in the morning while i get ready n i get the youngest ones the boys ready , the girls stay sleeping til a bit later, well when im in the kids room , the girls are sleeping , i guess he knows when im saying get up girls get up girls because he stands on side of bed and barks to get them to wake up so lately my daughter shantelle just picks him up and puts him on the bed , so today she was knocked out so i put him up there, he layed down in between the girls ( they sleep together on a queen size bed) and i guess he realized they were still sleeping and he went n nuzzled in her neck n then kissed her so gently on her forehead n barked very low , like trying to get her up without being loud , cutest thing!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a charmer!!! Very cute!!!

Pip gave me a kiss straight on the face this morning!!! - a HUGE milestone for her (she has been EXTREMELY shy since we rescued her in September...didn't eat at first, would even turn her head away when we'd kiss her as she'd been horribly abused). Seeing these little baby steps melts my heart and makes me smile. To think anyone could have abused/neglected this sweet and sensitive little girl to such a level just burns me up. But seeing how she is feeling safe and loved enough to start to learn to live and love again is something that gives me so much happiness


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, sweet Dolce!

Today Rocco and I came back to the sidewalk in front of the house after our walk. He flopped himself down and wouldn't move. "Poor baby," I thought, "we overdid it and I'll need to carry him into the house." I reached down to get him and he took off like lightning (laughing at me.) He did the flop and dash trick several more times. He was letting me know he wasn't ready to end the walk and go back inside the house. Smart pup. He got to walk a little longer and now I know it's time to walk him further.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> Oh, sweet Dolce!
> 
> Today Rocco and I came back to the sidewalk in front of the house after our walk. He flopped himself down and wouldn't move. "Poor baby," I thought, "we overdid it and I'll need to carry him into the house." I reached down to get him and he took off like lightning (laughing at me.) He did the flop and dash trick several more times. He was letting me know he wasn't ready to end the walk and go back inside the house. Smart pup. He got to walk a little longer and now I know it's time to walk him further.


:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> What a charmer!!! Very cute!!!
> 
> Pip gave me a kiss straight on the face this morning!!! - a HUGE milestone for her (she has been EXTREMELY shy since we rescued her in September...didn't eat at first, would even turn her head away when we'd kiss her as she'd been horribly abused). Seeing these little baby steps melts my heart and makes me smile. To think anyone could have abused/neglected this sweet and sensitive little girl to such a level just burns me up. But seeing how she is feeling safe and loved enough to start to learn to live and love again is something that gives me so much happiness


I so admire what you do. How blessed your Pip is to have found such a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Well dolce comes out of the kitchen in the morning while i get ready n i get the youngest ones the boys ready , the girls stay sleeping til a bit later, well when im in the kids room , the girls are sleeping , i guess he knows when im saying get up girls get up girls because he stands on side of bed and barks to get them to wake up so lately my daughter shantelle just picks him up and puts him on the bed , so today she was knocked out so i put him up there, he layed down in between the girls ( they sleep together on a queen size bed) and *i guess he realized they were still sleeping and he went n nuzzled in her neck n then kissed her so gently on her forehead n barked very low , like trying to get her up without being loud , cutest thing!!!*


:wub: Oh, that is cute!!! Isn't it adorable when they make the "quiet" woof sound? Usually a lower kind of "woof"!

The NBA finals were on and Coco was watching it! 
And a dog commercial came on and she went right up to the TV and put her paws on it!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww i love those stories!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

bonsmom said:


> Oh, sweet Dolce!
> 
> Today Rocco and I came back to the sidewalk in front of the house after our walk. He flopped himself down and wouldn't move. "Poor baby," I thought, "we overdid it and I'll need to carry him into the house." I reached down to get him and he took off like lightning (laughing at me.) He did the flop and dash trick several more times. He was letting me know he wasn't ready to end the walk and go back inside the house. Smart pup. He got to walk a little longer and now I know it's time to walk him further.


I love that- Casanova does the flop and dash all the time!!

Today Bijou was playing in some papers. I was on the phone and looked down and saw that she was so tired she fell asleep on top of the papers and on her forehead was a green post it flag from the paper that says "Please Initial Here."
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

princessre said:


> I love that- Casanova does the flop and dash all the time!!
> 
> Today Bijou was playing in some papers. I was on the phone and looked down and saw that she was so tired she fell asleep on top of the papers and *on her forehead was a green post it flag from the paper that says "Please Initial Here."*
> :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:this thread is great!!!! :w00t:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG... Daisy thinks she is a billy goat. My hub is out soaking up some sun on the chaise lounge. I just peeked out the window and what do I see but Daisy up on top of his chest sticking her nose in his face... funny little monkey!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got up early to let everyone go out and do the "bathroom" thing. They were so cute. They did a little conga line out to the yard with the little one (Truffs) in the caboose. The girls did thier little job very nicely and lady like. Then Frank ran to each spot that the girls used, and peed on top of thiers. Such a boy!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

princessre said:


> I love that- Casanova does the flop and dash all the time!!
> 
> Today Bijou was playing in some papers. I was on the phone and looked down and saw that she was so tired she fell asleep on top of the papers and on her forehead was a green post it flag from the paper that says "Please Initial Here."
> :HistericalSmiley:


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

* In the mornings Bailey jumps on to the side of the bed where my boyfriend sleeps. She knows he is there and refuses to jump from another side. Well never fails she jumps right on top of his head and then makes her way to my head. We pretty much know when she does this its time to get up. Its kindof like our on rooster EXCEPT its a little white maltese*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love reading all of these , maltese r just too cute!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

What a wonderful thread to read.. isn't it amazing how much we all love this breed. My siggy picture is of Miss Glory Girl ( I have no idea why I named her that!) Since Sunday I have had a guest Maltese here to be bred to my Champion. (I wont' say her name for privacy sake) But she is a beauty queen..I will call her a Miss America in the Maltese world. She has been here before and Glory Girl is just jealous.. And today while I was in my reading room with the 3 Maltese beds.. Miss Glory Girl just had to let my guest know who was the "boss" and looked at me first and then just kept agitating the Miss America girl by nipping at her etc. Miss America could care less.. she knows she is so welcome here and she knows she is beautiful.. I felt like I was among teenage girls acting out who was the "hottest" chick!:blink:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> What a wonderful thread to read.. isn't it amazing how much we all love this breed. My siggy picture is of Miss Glory Girl ( I have no idea why I named her that!) Since Sunday I have had a guest Maltese here to be bred to my Champion. (I wont' say her name for privacy sake) But she is a beauty queen..I will call her a Miss America in the Maltese world. She has been here before and Glory Girl is just jealous.. And today while I was in my reading room with the 3 Maltese beds.. Miss Glory Girl just had to let my guest know who was the "boss" and looked at me first and then just kept agitating the Miss America girl by nipping at her etc. Miss America could care less.. she knows she is so welcome here and she knows she is beautiful.. I felt like I was among teenage girls acting out who was the "hottest" chick!:blink:


that is just too cute , thwey r soo smart! ur fluff is beautiful btw!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the cute stories! Great thread topic! The other day Shi was hiding under the table and only her nose was poking out, I have no idea why she was under there, she's never done it before!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

moshi melo said:


> Love the cute stories! Great thread topic! The other day Shi was hiding under the table and only her nose was poking out, I have no idea why she was under there, she's never done it before!


that is too sweet!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki always makes me smile when we are about to go out and she tries to get into any bag that is on the floor, even my purse, which is smaller than her. She did that today, so I went and got her bag and took her with us. She was such a good girl while we ate lunch on the restaurant patio. 

It's not a big thing, but it always makes me smile.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki always makes me smile when we are about to go out and she tries to get into any bag that is on the floor, even my purse, which is smaller than her. She did that today, so I went and got her bag and took her with us. She was such a good girl while we ate lunch on the restaurant patio.
> 
> It's not a big thing, but it always makes me smile.


Aww, she just wants to be near you! I can totally picture her trying to get into a tiny purse!!! Too cute! Shi jumps into her bag the second she hears my keys rustling!

It's the littlest things they do that make everything worth while and putting a smile on your face makes it a BIG thing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi has decided its fun to run around the garden some mornings before work and we spend a few minutes chasing each other around the shed. He'll stop and I'll creep up to the corner and off he goes in the opposite direction. On one side of the shed I can see his reflection in a window, just waiting and watching for me. I love to see his surprise when I creep up even thou I know he can hear me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love these stories. Don't have anything special for today, but just watching the girls play or having them bring me a toy to throw or cuddling and giving kisses makes me smile and makes life good.

Now that it's summer, Tilly gets up at the first light of day. She wants to play, play, play and not miss anything. Lacie and I like to sleep in and Lacie hates when the alarm goes off because she knows it's a day I go to work. She gets off the bed and into her Pampered Pink Princess House for an hour more of sleep while I'm getting ready for work. Tilly, however, is already starring at my face (about an inch away) when the alarm goes off. She can't wait for me to move a muscle as it means it's time to get up and have fun. 

They do make me laugh.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki always makes me smile when we are about to go out and she tries to get into any bag that is on the floor, even my purse, which is smaller than her. She did that today, so I went and got her bag and took her with us. She was such a good girl while we ate lunch on the restaurant patio.
> 
> It's not a big thing, but it always makes me smile.


That is so cute! Rocco does the same thing, but he is looking for Cheerios! I wonder if jumping in open bags is a Maltese trait? My chihuahua would never think of doing it.
I too, am enjoying this thread.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Today when I was taking Dora home from daycare she seemed very hot in her carseat so I directed most of the vents to blow right on her face. She loved it and went from a sad-sack with her tongue lolling out of her mouth to stretched out happily (in the front of the carseat closest to the AC) and she put her face right in the airflow and gave me her so-content eyes half closed face the whole way home. It was so cute how a little AC just made her soooo happy.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dora's Mom said:


> Today when I was taking Dora home from daycare she seemed very hot in her carseat so I directed most of the vents to blow right on her face. She loved it and went from a sad-sack with her tongue lolling out of her mouth to stretched out happily (in the front of the carseat closest to the AC) and she put her face right in the airflow and gave me her so-content eyes half closed face the whole way home. It was so cute how a little AC just made her soooo happy.


That's so cute!! My babies love the A/C too!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki always makes me smile when we are about to go out and she tries to get into any bag that is on the floor, even my purse, which is smaller than her. She did that today, so I went and got her bag and took her with us. She was such a good girl while we ate lunch on the restaurant patio.
> 
> It's not a big thing, but it always makes me smile.


Nikki just wants to be with her sweet Mommy. :wub: My babies try to jump into the bag also when I go out. That's great she got to go out to lunch with you!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know I can picture each one of these stories in my head. we are soooooo blessed to have these little ones. 

Here's a good one on B&B, she is very verbal always making little sounds and smacks her lips when she is content,well today we went to a fast food drive through, B&B started her little sounds and then says "ow ow ow" I kid you not, when we got to the drive through window the cashier looked surprised and said she thought it was a little kid yelling "ow".:HistericalSmiley:B&B has been doing this for a year. she always says "ow" now we know that means she has to go potty. I need to video her doing it, so you can hear it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you know I can picture each one of these stories in my head. we are soooooo blessed to have these little ones.
> 
> Here's a good one on B&B, she is very verbal always making little sounds and smacks her lips when she is content,well today we went to a fast food drive through, B&B started her little sounds and then says "ow ow ow" I kid you not, when we got to the drive through window the cashier looked surprised and said she thought it was a little kid yelling "ow".:HistericalSmiley:B&B has been doing this for a year. she always says "ow" now we know that means she has to go potty. I need to video her doing it, so you can hear it


 
so cute...she's saying "out out out" LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> so cute...she's saying "out out out" LOL


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

what CUTE stories!
Last night, I let Ponyo sleep in our room, out of her kennel and she stayed asleep on Cali's huge dog bed all night w/ NO potty accidents!!! YAY, totally made me SMILE!!!! Then when we woke up, I let her get up on the bed w/ me, hubby and my daughter and she jumped, climbed and licked ALL over us to say goodmorning! It is the best way to wake up!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Jodi has decided its fun to run around the garden some mornings before work and we spend a few minutes chasing each other around the shed. He'll stop and I'll creep up to the corner and off he goes in the opposite direction. On one side of the shed I can see his reflection in a window, just waiting and watching for me. I love to see his surprise when I creep up even thou I know he can hear me.


omg u have got to post more pics of jodi , he loos like a little teddybear too cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Love these stories. Don't have anything special for today, but just watching the girls play or having them bring me a toy to throw or cuddling and giving kisses makes me smile and makes life good.
> 
> Now that it's summer, Tilly gets up at the first light of day. She wants to play, play, play and not miss anything. Lacie and I like to sleep in and Lacie hates when the alarm goes off because she knows it's a day I go to work. She gets off the bed and into her Pampered Pink Princess House for an hour more of sleep while I'm getting ready for work. Tilly, however, is already starring at my face (about an inch away) when the alarm goes off. She can't wait for me to move a muscle as it means it's time to get up and have fun.
> 
> They do make me laugh.


my dolce wakes up as soon as he hears me get up n if i over sleep he barks to wake me up n he is at my feet during my whole getting ready for work routine .. i think he is the reason im always late lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Dora's Mom said:


> Today when I was taking Dora home from daycare she seemed very hot in her carseat so I directed most of the vents to blow right on her face. She loved it and went from a sad-sack with her tongue lolling out of her mouth to stretched out happily (in the front of the carseat closest to the AC) and she put her face right in the airflow and gave me her so-content eyes half closed face the whole way home. It was so cute how a little AC just made her soooo happy.


 they do love the a/c or the fan in their faces its too cute , i have a huge fan in the living room and dolce sits right in front of it sprawled on the floor .. 

i am loving these stories.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have this little song for my girl and when I sing it to her she turns in 
around in a circle then rolls over on her back so I can rub her tumtum.
If I stop she lets out this little Grrrrrr. The song goes like this " I have 
a MALTESE her name is Chloe Louissssssssssssseeeeee!!!! My Alvin
when I get home he has make a sliding welcome. He will be sitting by the door, he turns around runs into the family room, jumps on the couch. When I come in he jumps off and comes running sliding on the tile right into me. My Reginald even though he will be 16 in August and deaf a blind
he still greets me and gives out a bark letting me know he is glad I'm home. WOW what a great life I have, I wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> I have this little song for my girl and when I sing it to her she turns in
> around in a circle then rolls over on her back so I can rub her tumtum.
> If I stop she lets out this little Grrrrrr. The song goes like this " I have
> a MALTESE her name is Chloe Louissssssssssssseeeeee!!!! My Alvin
> ...


 that is soo sweet !


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> I have this little song for my girl and when I sing it to her she turns in
> around in a circle then rolls over on her back so I can rub her tumtum.
> If I stop she lets out this little Grrrrrr. The song goes like this " I have
> a MALTESE her name is Chloe Louissssssssssssseeeeee!!!! My Alvin
> ...


That is so cute! I sing songs to Dora all the time. :wub: They don't make a lot of sense they're just nursery rhymes with her named jammed in wherever it fits. :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My Abbey (Abbey Dabby Do around here) walks to her water bowl in absolute slow motion. Shw did it just tonight....good grief....she does it every night!!!! It looks so silly, I even have it on video. It doesn't sound wierd...but it is.....:blink:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The A Team said:


> My Abbey (Abbey Dabby Do around here) walks to her water bowl in absolute slow motion. Shw did it just tonight....good grief....she does it every night!!!! It looks so silly, I even have it on video. It doesn't sound wierd...but it is.....:blink:


I think I've seen this video, LOL? Of her stalking the water bowl, Pat? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> I have this little song for my girl and when I sing it to her she turns in
> around in a circle then rolls over on her back so I can rub her tumtum.
> If I stop she lets out this little Grrrrrr. The song goes like this " I have
> a MALTESE her name is Chloe Louissssssssssssseeeeee!!!! My Alvin
> ...


:wub::wub::wub:Your post is so sweet!! Yes, that's what I think too. What wonderful lives we have. I wouldn't trade mine for anything also. :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

moshi melo said:


> Love the cute stories! Great thread topic! The other day Shi was hiding under the table and only her nose was poking out, I have no idea why she was under there, she's never done it before!



oh, that is sooo sweet!!:wub::wub: love the pics of Shi!!

such great stories in this thread!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now - this very minute - Tessa is laying on her back on the floor and Sweetness is giving her a good grooming with her tongue - they are so sweet together!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I was very proud of Aolani this morning - he seems to be catching on to the "leave it" command that we've been working on so hard. I noticed that he was about to get something I didn't want him to and said "leave it" and he turned right around and came to me for his praise - loved it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cute thread  I was sitting in my chair and my hubby leaned over to give me a kiss. Lola jumped up fast as lightening and got right between us, to join in....lol.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She did all four of her tricks for a little piece of carrot :HistericalSmiley: The best one being....."Sassy, look cute!" :wub:

**I figured it out awong time ago, you don haf to do twicks...dis wook cute! ~Sassy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cute stories! Here's mine:

This happened the other night. The girls both sleep in the bed with us and almost always sleep through the night. Well, the other night at about 3 a.m. we were awakened by a noise. I quickly realized that Sophie was not in the bed, but on the floor making these strange noises. Scared us to death so I jumped out of the bed and turned on the light to find: 

Sophie laying on the floor happy as a clam wearing my underwear and red heart pajama bottoms that I had left there that morning in a rush (yes I can be messy). And, I mean she was wearing them like you and I would wear them - pulled up to her waist with a leg in each of the pj legs and she had them all scrunched up so her little feet were sticking out of the bottom hem. LOL 

I have no idea how she got them on that way. Perhaps Annie stuffed her in there during the night. lol I scooped her up to take them off of her and she did NOT want me to take them off of her. It was the funniest thing we laughed and laughed. It was just about as funny as the day she pulled a pair of my pantyhose out of the dirty clothes basket and worked her way down one of the legs and she was stuffed in there like a sausage! 

Of course there's never a camera around when my baby does these crazy things. 

The best part is that since she's started the treatment for Cushings she's feeling so much better and is much more active - maybe a little too active at night. ROFL 

Linda

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My husband and Bisou have this little game they play. 

He calls her into his office (at home) and starts saying "Who's my little doggie?" over and over again. Bisou gets really excited, starts running in place..runs out of the room, down the hallway (with my husband following/chasing her and saying that). 

She runs into the living room, up her little steps and goes to one place on the couch and then she sits down for him and then he gives her a treat.

They do it everyday and bisou is simply freaking out with excitement when he starts saying "Who's my Little Doggie". I love the running in place-it's really funny! lol.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Very cute thread  I was sitting in my chair and my hubby leaned over to give me a kiss. Lola jumped up fast as lightening and got right between us, to join in....lol.


Bisou does this too..never fails!

I love reading all the stories here. what cuties we all have!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki always makes me smile when we are about to go out and she tries to get into any bag that is on the floor, even my purse, which is smaller than her. She did that today, so I went and got her bag and took her with us. She was such a good girl while we ate lunch on the restaurant patio.
> 
> It's not a big thing, but it always makes me smile.


:HistericalSmiley:That is so cute that Nikki trys to crawl into your bags!
I think they do that because they want to come with us!
Either that, or there is snacks in there!

My pups love to inspect my backpack!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

When my husband and I are sitting on the couch, Toby will sit on your shoulder like a parrot. It is hilarious. We think he is part cat.

Last night, I was eating popcorn and Toby wanted some, so he will lay his head on my arm until I give in because who can resist that face? LOL If I just ignore him, he will swat my arm like a cat. 

OMG, I love that little guy!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:


sophie said:


> Cute stories! Here's mine:
> 
> This happened the other night. The girls both sleep in the bed with us and almost always sleep through the night. Well, the other night at about 3 a.m. we were awakened by a noise. I quickly realized that Sophie was not in the bed, but on the floor making these strange noises. Scared us to death so I jumped out of the bed and turned on the light to find:
> 
> ...


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*How fun*

arty: This thread is EXACTLY why I joined SM... to enjoy hearing these kind of stories.. I am a show/breeder and by visiting SM I am reminded on a regular basis why this is such a great breed to love and cherish. I KNOW that and sometimes think if my adult kids knew how many times I hug and kiss my dogs they would think I am crazy.. But I can come to SM and fellowship with other "crazy" maltese lovers! The dog show world is a "business", competition etc and sometimese has some real challenges so visiting here is so refreshing...


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't been up that long but my husband got up and didn't feed any of the pets. Sugar was still in bed with me and was hungry. I told her to lay down i would get up in a few minitues and she did. Than after about 30 minutes she gets on me and slowly takes her paw and pulls the cover off my head and starts licking my noise ever so soft. lol I had to get up and get her something to eat the little stinker. lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sheila's malt said:


> I haven't been up that long but my husband got up and didn't feed any of the pets. Sugar was still in bed with me and was hungry. I told her to lay down i would get up in a few minitues and she did. Than after about 30 minutes she gets on me and slowly takes her paw and pulls the cover off my head and starts licking my noise ever so soft. lol I had to get up and get her something to eat the little stinker. lol


she was like mom !!! i dont wanna wake u but im hwuuungyyy!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sophie said:


> Cute stories! Here's mine:
> 
> This happened the other night. The girls both sleep in the bed with us and almost always sleep through the night. Well, the other night at about 3 a.m. we were awakened by a noise. I quickly realized that Sophie was not in the bed, but on the floor making these strange noises. Scared us to death so I jumped out of the bed and turned on the light to find:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness what I wouldn't GIVE to see pics or a video of both of those events!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I'm so glad Sophie's feeling better with her treatment and acting like her silly self again. She wants to make her mommy laugh!

Something that still amazes me with my new girl Callie is that she shakes her head with such gusto all 4 feet come off the ground at times and she almost falls! I was concerned at first and had the vet check her ears. They're fine. Just a little Callie-ism. :wub: So now instead of concern, it just makes me shake my head and chuckle.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

These are so funny. Myah has several times taken my bra from the hamper and runs thru house with the strap on. LOL

Yesterday my son offered me a lick of his ice cream cone, before I could get a lick, Myah had jumped right in for her lick of ice cream. Too funny. Wish I could have captured that on film.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sophie said:


> Cute stories! Here's mine:
> 
> This happened the other night. The girls both sleep in the bed with us and almost always sleep through the night. Well, the other night at about 3 a.m. we were awakened by a noise. I quickly realized that Sophie was not in the bed, but on the floor making these strange noises. Scared us to death so I jumped out of the bed and turned on the light to find:
> 
> ...


 


oh my gosh Linda,:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Every morning when Chloe hears me stirring to get up, she will jump on top of me and lick my face trying to get me to get up sooner. If I don't get up right away, she will lay curled up next to me until I stir again and then dhe will go throught the same routine.

When I feed Chloe and Summer, Summer will bring a toy and lay it at my feet. I believe she is thanking me for feeding her!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

On Saturday morning I put Ava in her little carry case and took her with me to the flea market. When we got home I unzipped the case and put it on the floor but she didn't come out. hummmm:blink:

so I put the open case in the xpen (with the doors open). she wouldn't come out. 

A friend and I were going to the beach and Ava couldn't come. I actually had to come back into the house to check to see if she was somehow velcro'd into the case by mistake. 

...nope....she was just going to remain "ready" incase (hoping) I was taking her with me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I swear that girl with be with me 24/7 if she could :wub: and I feel the same way about her. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

The A Team said:


> On Saturday morning I put Ava in her little carry case and took her with me to the flea market. When we got home I unzipped the case and put it on the floor but she didn't come out. hummmm:blink:
> 
> so I put the open case in the xpen (with the doors open). she wouldn't come out.
> 
> ...


lol thats too cute !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo wore her first dress today and she never put up a fight! She layed down and looked adorable in it, for over an hour! Im so happy she likes to dress up!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Our little on, who is 8 wks old, like to do what we call flying head dives. She runs on the carpet at full speed. Then when she gets to the hardwood floor she looks like a diver swooping in the water. She slides across the floor about 15 ft and then gets up and does it again. She did this for an hour this morning. After about 15 min the big girls put on socks and joined her.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lilygirl said:


> Our little on, who is 8 wks old, like to do what we call flying head dives. She runs on the carpet at full speed. Then when she gets to the hardwood floor she looks like a diver swooping in the water. She slides across the floor about 15 ft and then gets up and does it again. She did this for an hour this morning. After about 15 min the big girls put on socks and joined her.


 lol too cute!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wheres the pic????


Maltese&LabMommy said:


> Ponyo wore her first dress today and she never put up a fight! She layed down and looked adorable in it, for over an hour! Im so happy she likes to dress up!


----------

